# My Duke of Arimathea



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

this a figure poem that i made for an english assignment. it is suppose to be a figure poem but it didnt work out that way on here. it looked alot more like a horse shoe on paper not computer. 


He has power and speed
He furfils my every want and need
He is my gentle giant
He's always patient and pliant
He can cheer me up even when i frown
Even though he may feel a little down
He has a beautiful coat and a flowing mane
I make him pretty after a hard rain
I lead him around for children to ride
I'm always there close by his side
When we go riding our hearts beat as one
He's my everything; my stars, moon, and sun
When I gaze lovingly into his eyes
I feel he's my worldly prize


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww that is a very nice poem.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

Thats beautiful katieandduke!!!! you should write more!!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

I love that Poem!! It Great!!


----------

